# Sell...Trade... Charity... Junk?



## jaygreg (May 31, 2010)

Dilemma: Bolen ST125 (model 3012 G) setting in driveway under tarp… taking up space. Time to reclaim space!

Bought this puppy new … probably in 1986 or7. Served me well until two years ago. Engine (12 hp 4 cycle Twin B&S 404707-0117-01) started to smoke. Finally stopped, sent out for repair, replaced magneto, some wiring, throttle cable (about $310). I then replaced 36” mower deck bearings and wheels. Finished season and stored in garage.

The following season, machine started to smoke again, then stopped. Engine froze. I retired it to a corner in my driveway and secured it with a tarp… then bought a bigger replacement (Hasqvarna) and put it in my garage. This Bolens had occupied that space since day one until two years ago. Now…I’m anxious to get rid of it! Needs a battery as well as a rebuild or engine replacement.

Would like to find someone who appreciates well-built machinery… and probably who has time on their hands and skill in their background to bring this machine back to life. But I don’t really know where to go with it nor what to ask for it. Thought this might be a place to start if for nothing other than advice from someone knowledgeable.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The biggest obstacle to bringing that 404707 back to life is what caused the engine to seize. At 12.5HP, it's kinda odd (size wise) for the Briggs opposed twins and parts are going to be hard to find.

If it was a piston/ring that seized, piston/ring sets are still available at around $90 per side, new from Briggs. The smoking issue might be good news as far as this scenario goes.

If a rod seized on the crankshaft, the crank is no longer available new from Briggs. As far as E-bay.... Once again, the 12.5HP was kind of odd and would be tough to find.

There are plenty of Bolens collectors out there. To be perfectly honest and hopefully not offend you, your machine is not one of the high end models they really want. Throw in the fact that the OEM engine is locked up and the crankshaft is no longer available new..... The people I know that are always looking for a Bolens GT to add it to their vintage collection are not going to be interested in your machine other than for parts.


----------



## jaygreg (May 31, 2010)

Thank, Bob. I appreciate your comments. No surprises here... and I'm certainly not offended.


----------

